# Looking for a good quality powerstrip



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2015)

Im looking for a powerstrip that has 
-atleast 4 ports
-good quality
-under Rs 1000
-optional - would be nice to have usb ports 

any advice on what I should buy, thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2015)

you can get this this  - the brand is good enough
Portronics Surge Protectors - Buy Online at Rs. | Snapdeal.com

If you don't need USB ports but only a very trusted brand get Belkin :
*paytm.com/shop/p/belkin-4-socket-surge-protector-grey-SOEOFSLKIN4OUT9EBKNAGR_23864


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2015)

topgear said:


> you can get this this  - the brand is good enough
> Portronics Surge Protectors - Buy Online at Rs. | Snapdeal.com
> 
> If you don't need USB ports but only a very trusted brand get Belkin :
> *paytm.com/shop/p/belkin-4-socket-surge-protector-grey-SOEOFSLKIN4OUT9EBKNAGR_23864


I trust Belkin blindly but the sad thing is that they don't have any option with USB ports.

I wanted to buy one surge protector two months back, and had to settle for some "Super IT" brand (some chinese brand)

Anyway, you can try this too

Powersafe PS-SP400MS-USB Four Socket Multi Switch With 2 USB Port Spike Guard 1.5 Mtr Cable 4 Strip Surge Protector Price in India - Buy Powersafe PS-SP400MS-USB Four Socket Multi Switch With 2 USB Port Spike Guard 1.5 Mtr Cable 4 Strip Surge Protect


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2015)

Is it safe to use the USB ports on these power strips ? Can they do the job, if a electrical surge happens ? Theoretically speaking, even the wall charger is the exact same thing as these USB ports, but I'll need some assurance before I plug in my phones into those..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2015)

They are surge protectors, I think by virtue they would protect anything that is plugged to it from surges.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Is it safe to use the USB ports on these power strips ? Can they do the job, if a electrical surge happens ? Theoretically speaking, even the wall charger is the exact same thing as these USB ports, but I'll need some assurance before I plug in my phones into those..



They have different ratings. Belkin, more the number of ports, higher the ratings.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2015)

Ordered the Powersafe Strip, thanks all for replying


----------

